# Don't let disappearing symptoms scare you!!! They are meaningless...



## londongirl

Hi all

I am just writing this because this is what I was searching for 2 months ago and then a week ago.

Basically, what happened was, following 2 MCs (2012 and 2013), we finally fell pregnant again. Obviously we were pretty terrified. But I had decent symptoms. Then at around 6.5 weeks pregnant, my symptoms totally reduced - boobs were normal size, etc. I was panicking about a missed MC. 10 days later, symptoms came back.

That is lesson one: symptoms fluctuate in the first 10 weeks and sometimes seem to disappear, but it doesn't mean there's a problem. Some websites say they increase when there is a massive surge of hormones, and decrease as the body adjusts.

At 11 weeks, my symptoms all but disappeared (aside from some fatigue, though I think that was a bit linked to worry). Had my scan 4 days later, and everything was PERFECT.

Lesson two: doctor told me that symptoms ease around week 10 when the placenta takes over and HCG starts fallling a bit.

Now at the 13 week point, I woke up and the fatigue was gone. In fact, I feel back to pre-pregnancy normality - full of energy, able to exercise, stomach no longer bloated - cue panic number three!

Lesson three: went for a private reassurance scan, all perfect.

Lesson three: Doctor said it means NOTHING if you feel completely normal, except you're lucky!

I'm now 13.5 weeks and all is looking great. Keep in mind, when I had my missed MC (it stopped growing at 5.5 weeks), I still had full blown symptoms as 10 weeks - so even more proof no symptoms doesn't mean there is a problem and the other way around.

Just sharing this in the hope that it will reassure someone because I know how scary it can be. :flower:

Maybe other ladies can add their stories as well where symptoms disappear and nothing goes wrong.

xx


----------



## Zeri

Thanks! That's helpful! Congrats on making it out of first tri!


----------



## cookette

Thank you for sharing!


----------



## Topanga053

Nice thread, Londongirl! My symptoms disappeared when I was 9 weeks and I was TERRIFIED that I had had another missed miscarriage. All of a sudden, my nausea completely disappeared, my appetite came back, and my boobs stopped hurting. I rushed in for an emergency reassurance scan after a full weekend of no symptoms and everything was fine; little bean was there with a healthy HB. The rest of the pregnancy went well (except for a little spotting at 17 weeks... bean still ok!) and I ended up delivering a very healthy baby girl. She's almost 6 weeks old now and doing great! So yeah, disappearing symptoms (and sometimes even random spotting) can be perfectly normal!


----------



## Literati_Love

I totally agree. I discovered this pregnancy that symptoms come and go a lot. At 9 weeks I thought my nausea was completely gone and I was feeling way better. I had a scan at 9+5 and baby was measuring perfectly. Then, at 10 weeks, ALL my symptoms (nausea, fatigue, and more) came back with a vengeance and I actually continued to feel worse until past 14 weeks when things started to subside again. Baby still has a perfectly steady heartbeat and everything is going well. =)


----------



## melfy77

I never had any symptom with my girls, except tiredness and a severe aversion for grilled chicken:haha: No sore boobs, no weird taste in my mouth and definitely no morning sickness. I was just extremely lucky and made all those poor pregnant women suffering from MS jealous:blush:


----------



## jtyler612

Thank you SO much for posting this! I am have a mad lady!! Constantly poking and prodding my breasts and scared when I don't feel queasy. I am only 4.5 weeks and my hcg is rising nicely but am still scared. I have had 5 losses, some chemical and one at 8 weeks and one at 6. I am trying to just relax and enjoy my pregnancy and trust my body to do what it's suppose to do and stop over analyzing. It is freaking me out. I can't wait for mt scan at 6+2 to hopefully see the baby and heartbeat. Thank you again so much for posting this!!!!


----------



## melfy77

jtyler612 said:


> Thank you SO much for posting this! I am have a mad lady!! Constantly poking and prodding my breasts and scared when I don't feel queasy. I am only 4.5 weeks and my hcg is rising nicely but am still scared. I have had 5 losses, some chemical and one at 8 weeks and one at 6. I am trying to just relax and enjoy my pregnancy and trust my body to do what it's suppose to do and stop over analyzing. It is freaking me out. I can't wait for mt scan at 6+2 to hopefully see the baby and heartbeat. Thank you again so much for posting this!!!!

You're welcome:flower:

5 losses is a lot, I totally understand why you're worried:hugs: Why don't you check out the PARL thread (pregnant after recurrent losses), lots of lovely ladies there:) It's been a life saver for me!!


----------



## Stacey_89

Great thread :)
Since I got to 8 weeks my symptoms have faded a lot!!!! 
I am sooo freaked out that I bullied my doctor into giving me more hcg draws and a second scan next Tuesday. Boobs only slightly tender when I take my bra off and nausea only hits me when something horrible makes me rench up, then I'm fine again lol. I'm having bad dreams and my sleeps sucks because of the worry :( x


----------



## jtyler612

Thank you!! I will definitely go check it out!! Xx


----------



## Stacey_89

Had my bloods done at 8+3 
They were 132,196 :) doctor said they are at peak now which explains my calmer symptoms.
Boobs got tender for the first time in ages yesterday and i found the heartbeat on my doppler :)
I officially do not trust symptoms anymore and shall not be reading into them :haha:


----------



## tcinks

Thanks for this. My symptoms all of a sudden are gone at 6w4d, 2 days after I saw a heartbeat on ultrasound. Makes me so nervous. Trying not to worry, but if I still feel this way Monday I might see if my doctor will get me in for another scan. PAL is so stressful. When I was pregnant before, I didn't hardly worry about anything, just always believed everything would be okay. Wish I could have that innocence again.


----------



## pumita

thanks for this post... it's really quite assuring !!!!!!!!


----------



## velvetdreams

thank you ladies! makes me calm now..
i'm really persistent to get my blood drawn but my OB said blood will be drawn at week 6 together with my first U/S

My symptoms started to subside during 4W3D but i got tired of overthinking lol!
thanks to my mom who is always keeping my heads up even if we are thousand miles away


----------



## Bumpontherun

Thank you. I'm pregnant again after 2 miscarriages at 6 weeks and a chemical. My nausea disappeared a couple of days ago and my OH and I pretty much prepared ourselves for the mc - it hasn't come yet and I'm feeling sick again so will take heart from your post. Thank you :)


----------

